# Saanen Boer mix Needs to go ASAP



## imported_BlissMeadows (Mar 22, 2013)

Saanen boer doeling needs to go asking $65.00 Cash
Trying to make room for a lamancha dairy mix 
This doeling is sweet, she loves kisses and loves to run with her humans in the pasture 
hate to see her go but she needs to please Message me if you are interested thanks My email is [email protected] if you would like to see pictures
needs to be sold before the 1st of april


----------

